# Waas



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

I HAVE A LMS 522C iMPS,GPS WORKS FINE ,EXCEPT WHEN I TRY TO USE WAAS.I THEN KEEP LOSING GPS SIGNAL.I USE IT ON WESTERN LAKE ERIE,DOES THAT AREA HAVE WAAS? THANKS BILL


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

try and bump this for you, i would like to know the answer also. i have always used a loran. from what i have read, to not lose gps turn waas off. but the waas is better. in my closed garage the gps was 60 feet off. when i turned waas on the unit was 12 feet off. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm an air traffic controller so I don't want to get too carried away here... WAAS is used for aviation. The reason it's more accurate is because there's a fixed ground based station that transmits a signal. If your receiving a WAAS signal, your near an airport with a valid WAAS instrument approach. The WAAS approaches allow aircraft to receive a fixed ground based signal that enables them to triangulate and even turn certain non precision approaches into a precision approach by providing a vertical guidance and lower weather minimums. 

Near Cleveland, Cuyahoga County Airport and Lost Nation has a WAAS enabled approach. In the Western Basin, Port Clinton has a WAAS enabled approach.

Hopes this helps!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Yep as stated below. If you want a really accurate position turn on the WAAS. You may have to remain in that position to get a good fix. If you cant get the WAAS to connect you have to just rely on the satellites.


----------

